# Li-Ion Battery VS Rechargeable NiMH Battery



## Ragada (Mar 10, 2012)

Li-Ion Battery VS Rechargeable NiMH Battery? Which is better?


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2012)

Li-Ion is better


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 11, 2012)

Li-Ion is better


----------



## Sarath (Mar 11, 2012)

Li-ion is better for the following reasons.

More mW/Kg capacity (more charge), lighter, higher voltage than comparable Ni-MH/Cd, do not need complete discharged to be recharged again

Advantage of Ni-MH - cheaper. Period.


----------

